# Mech Systems and Materials (Massachusetts)



## Murdox (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone else take the MECH PE exam for Massachusetts? Thumbing thru several of these threads, I really didn't find any folks that could speak to the Massachusetts exam (not that I know if there's any difference).

I took the Mech Eng, MD focus this past Friday. As I mentioned on another thread, I felt that I did well on the morning portion, but the afternoon session was tough... We didn't get started after lunch until 1:45pm. WAAAY to long of a break. I almost wished we only had 1/2hr for lunch so that momentum can be maintained... Al-in-all, I'd like to think that I did well enough to pass, but who knows - right? :sharkattack:

I wonder, out of the roughly 150+ people in the lecture hall, who many people feel the same?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 13, 2011)

The exams are the same for all states


----------



## junkaccount (Apr 17, 2011)

Took MD depth in Kansas.

First several questions threw me for a loop, but soon enough I got to some for which I was better prepared.

I used all the time allotted, but the handful I guessed on were going to be guesses no matter how long I had. I'm convinced that some problems just weren't covered by the MERM or in my Norton's Machine Design text.

What references did other people turn to besides MERM and Shigley? Did those two cover *everything* on the exam or were the Shigley people left guessing on some too?

General impression is that afternoon difficulty was on par with what I expected, but the subject matter had a few outside of what I had studied. There were a few tricky twists in the questions that I saw, but less on the depth than the breadth. But that could just be my not being smart enough to pick up on them. Overall a fair test I guess.

Fair except the ridiculous 2 months we wait for results. ...


----------



## GregH (May 3, 2011)

When I took the MD depth, I referenced my Machinery's Handbook a couple of times. If I remember correctly it was to lookup some sheet metal thickness, a beam cross section, and some other type of component dimensions.


----------



## tarheel (May 13, 2011)

In reference to when I took it in October, I felt great about the morning session. Only had a couple I couldn't come up with an answer for.

In contrast, the afternoon killed me.  But I was able to at least eliminate a choice or two on some problems so I'm going from 25/75 to 33/67 or 50/50.

I do feel better than I did from six months ago at least.


----------



## Coastal Engineer (May 29, 2011)

Murdox said:


> Anyone else take the MECH PE exam for Massachusetts? Thumbing thru several of these threads, I really didn't find any folks that could speak to the Massachusetts exam (not that I know if there's any difference).
> I took the Mech Eng, MD focus this past Friday. As I mentioned on another thread, I felt that I did well on the morning portion, but the afternoon session was tough... We didn't get started after lunch until 1:45pm. WAAAY to long of a break. I almost wished we only had 1/2hr for lunch so that momentum can be maintained... Al-in-all, I'd like to think that I did well enough to pass, but who knows - right? :sharkattack:
> 
> I wonder, out of the roughly 150+ people in the lecture hall, who many people feel the same?


Took the same test in South Carolina. Glad I didn't have to wait that long to restart the test because as you state, you lose your momentum.


----------

